# Valor My Miniature Poodle



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow what a guy! He can certainly fly. I am always so happy to see new people discovering the joys of poodles and doing things with them that show their true brains along with their beauty. Welcome to PF.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

He’s beautiful! 

Here’s my Gracie, black with a small mismark, she is almost six months old.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a handsome and talented boy!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi and welcome to you and Valor. Beauty and brains - a winning combination. What a wonderful poodle.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Wowza! What a talented and handsome guy!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Very handsome fella. Congrats on all your many accomplishments.

And welcome!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

He is gorgeous and talented! I've seen him on the facebook group! Hope my pup grows up to be just like that.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Valor is so handsome - and talented, too. Please keep us up to date on his achievements.


Isn't lure coursing a blast?! I have not had an opportunity to try it with Zoe, but my standard poodle, Lily, loved it and was really good.


----------



## cintipwd (Oct 30, 2018)

Valor is now 4 years old and has added other titles to his list of accomplishments. He is now completed his RAE and still working on his RACH. He has gained agility titles and has is OA and OAJ. Valor has also attained his DCAT. Valor is has been completely health tested beyond CHIC standards. His hips are OFA good. Valor has sired several litters and has a son currently out showing for his AKC championship.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow - what a super star quite the list of accomplishments. Not surprised that folks want to breed with him.


----------



## cintipwd (Oct 30, 2018)

Valor update: Since my update a year ago Valor has received a few more titles and has 1 champion son. His official name is AKC CH/UR01 UCH Caralot Glenraven True Courage BN RM2 RAE2 AX AXJ CA FCAT FDC


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Well done!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

@cintipwd 
Wow! I have no idea what all those acronyms mean, but it's surely impressive! Congratulations!

ps: Will wait for the Puppy tax


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations - and especially so during Covid, when so much has been canceled or postponed! Would love to see a pic or three 🤩.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

I love Valor 🥰 . I always like to see your Facebook post about his accomplishments and what he’s been up to.


----------

